# Mechanical Engineer CDR



## usman rasheed (Aug 5, 2012)

I am mechanical engineer currently working in Pakistan. I want to get Engineers Australia accreditation for immigration to Australia. Can any Mechanical Engineer send me his or her CDRs. It will be a great help. My


----------



## masud09 (Jul 18, 2012)

usman rasheed said:


> I am mechanical engineer currently working in Pakistan. I want to get Engineers Australia accreditation for immigration to Australia. Can any Mechanical Engineer send me his or her CDRs. It will be a great help. My email is


CDR should be your own work. First read MSA booklet detail. Then make a plan according to their requirement and write. I think, it would not very tuff.

Thanks


----------



## usman rasheed (Aug 5, 2012)

masud09 said:


> CDR should be your own work. First read MSA booklet detail. Then make a plan according to their requirement and write. I think, it would not very tuff.
> 
> Thanks


thanks for your advice I need CDR only to compare my work with that approved by engineers australia


----------



## masud09 (Jul 18, 2012)

usman rasheed said:


> thanks for your advice I need CDR only to compare my work with that approved by engineers australia


Hi,

which stage you are in? already started your CDR writing? You passed your IELTS?
I finished my CDR and will send it soon inshaAllah.

Thanks


----------



## sanvini (Aug 16, 2012)

I am also in the process of preparing my CDR as mechanical engineers. Is the CDR different if I am getting my skills assessed to claim partener points


----------



## masud09 (Jul 18, 2012)

sanvini said:


> I am also in the process of preparing my CDR as mechanical engineers. Is the CDR different if I am getting my skills assessed to claim partener points


To get partners point, need to submit CDR by herself and show her personal work experiences in episodes.


----------



## paneeshv (May 26, 2013)

Hi all,

can anybody share some sample CDR's for Mechanical Engineering. I have to prepare one and it would be of great help if somebody shares it.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## masud09 (Jul 18, 2012)

paneeshv said:


> Hi all,
> 
> can anybody share some sample CDR's for Mechanical Engineering. I have to prepare one and it would be of great help if somebody shares it.
> 
> Thanks in advance,


Please read MSA booklet, everything would be clear.
CDR is your own work. You should write your own work details only as per EA MSA booklet. That's enough for +ve assessment.

Thanks


----------



## paneeshv (May 26, 2013)

masud09 said:


> Please read MSA booklet, everything would be clear.
> CDR is your own work. You should write your own work details only as per EA MSA booklet. That's enough for +ve assessment.
> 
> Thanks


Yes, I understand I have to write my own work experiance. but, if I could get some sample CDR which i can refer and write one it would be more helpful.

Thanks,


----------



## Arun8987 (Dec 24, 2014)

*Hi All*

I am also preparing for the Aussie migration. Can you help me with a sample CDR, if you have got one. It would be of great help.

Thanks
Arun


----------



## Arun8987 (Dec 24, 2014)

HI All,

Can anyone help me with a sample CDR too? I understand its about embeeding our own work as per MSA booklet , however a refernce could help me start up with enough confidence.

Kindly help.

Regards
Arun


----------



## jaak (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi,
I can help with sample CDRs for mechanical engineers from plant/ construction/ design backgrounds.
May be Civil, Electrical & Chemical engineers can also benefit from this.
send me your message in writeto*<SNIP> *account.
good luck.

Please don't post personal information, Rule 4: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator


----------



## Arun8987 (Dec 24, 2014)

*Cdr*

Hi Jaak,

Thanks for your reply, your contact details are not visible due to security settings, please send details to*<SNIP>*. 

Regards
Arun
*
The contact details are not visible because I deleted them in accordance with Forum Rules.
*
*Please don't put personal information (including email addresses) in your posts - it's for your protection, and against the rules too - see Rule 4. here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Shortly after you have made 5 posts (and don't make pointless posts just to raise your post count please, or you may receive an infraction) you will have access to the Private Message system.

Thank you
kaju/moderator*


----------



## jaak (Sep 28, 2015)

hi Arun,
can you send me your email in personal message


----------

